# Parasphendale agrionina (budwing) bad moult



## rebirthflame (Jan 8, 2007)

my Parasphendale agrionina has moulted i think it is sub adult anyway it moulted when i wasnt around and i came back to find its front erm claws??? had bent towrds the right i think it must have got caught between something when it fell from its moult and was hardening? the whole structure of the two front claws is bent say 45 degrees to the right of its body. sorry i cant provide any pictures. anyway my question is how do mantis usually cope with deformaties such as this do you think he will still be able to catch its food or will i most likely have to hand feed him (which i dont think will be too sucessfull)?


----------



## MantisDude15 (Jan 10, 2007)

im not quite sure how he will react, but incase you do have to hand feed him just use some tweezers and put the cricket in front of him, that might work


----------



## rebirthflame (Jan 11, 2007)

seems he is doing fine, caught it eating a locust last night it seems to be able to catch things that are quite large so i wil just have to keep giving him large meals. he should sort himself out with the next moult though? thanks for you reply mantisdude


----------



## MantisDude15 (Jan 11, 2007)

he might. ive never had a bad molt, im really new to this though. he might kind of "fix himself" during the molt. not sure myself, sorry


----------

